# Larger Lock Miter Bits Available?



## gcristof (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm looking for a lock miter bit to cut some larger stock, 1-1/2 or 1-3/4 inch. The largest lock miter bits I can find online seem to max out at 1 or 1-1/4". Anyone know of any larger bits available?
Thanks -Gary.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I too have never come across a lock mitre bit that will handle wood thicker than 1.25".
I would think that a shaper rather than a router would be required for thicker material than 1.25"


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What would be easier and waste less wood (actually waste no wood) would be a double spline joint. You can cut them with a table saw or a slot cutter or straight/spiral bit on the router table. If you don't want the ends to show use a router table and start and stop the cuts back from the ends.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on the spline...


----------



## gcristof (Jan 11, 2014)

I will try the spline joins, thanks for all the replies!
-Gary.


----------

